# 40b FOWLER stocking



## Mac1986 (Apr 23, 2013)

Need some opinions on stocking list for my 40b FOWLER tank, here goes:
2 - Three striped damsels
2 - Domino damsels
2 - Chalk bass
1 - Flame hawkfish
1 - Six lined wrasse
1 - Flame angel or Coral beauty
Thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well it all looks doable. The dominos will get a bit large and may become a problem in the long run,then again I have a friend with a huge one in a 40 breeder with a puffer,tang,tomato clown, and wrasse.


----------

